# Spams +Clamd + scanner on qmail setup



## jaymax (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello,

Could someone recommend a concise, crisp tutorial for installing Spamassassin+Clamav+freshclam+qmailscanner on a qmail Server (LWQ netqmail 1.06)
 (thought I had posted this before but apparently I didn't, as I can't find any evidence of it)

Thanks!


----------

